# Definition of a  RECESSION :



## thirteenknots (Jul 24, 2022)

Definition of a Recession:

1. A *recession* is a significant decline in economic activity, lasting more than a few months.

2. A *recession* is a significant decline in economic activity, lasting more than a few months. 
There's a drop in the following five economic indicators: 
real gross domestic product, income, employment, manufacturing, and retail sales. 

3. A *recession* is a decline in an economy that is significant enough to affect employment, 
manufacturing, retail sales, gross domestic product, and consumer income. 
*The drops are monitored by economists, and a recession is only declared by *
*the National Bureau of Economic Research's Business Cycle Dating Committee *
*after a recession has ended.*

4. A *recession* is a macroeconomic term that refers to a significant decline in general economic 
activity in a designated region. It had been typically recognized as two consecutive quarters
of economic decline, as reflected by GDP in conjunction with monthly indicators such as a 
rise in unemployment. However, the National Bureau of Economic Research, which 
officially declares recessions, says the two consecutive quarters of decline in real GDP are not 
how it is defined anymore. The NBER defines a recession as a significant decline in economic 
activity spread across the economy, lasting more than a few months, normally visible in real 
GDP, real income, employment, industrial production, and wholesale-retail sales



*THE TRUTH !


Yep, " He Did That " !*


----------

